# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Gelderse Roos (Gespecialiseerde Psychiatrie Wolfheze)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Gelderse Roos (Gespecialiseerde Psychiatrie Wolfheze)
Wolfheze 2
Wolfheze

Bezoek de website van De Gelderse Roos


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Gelderse Roos (Gespecialiseerde Psychiatrie Wolfheze).*

----------

